# 66 GTO Remote Drivers Mirror



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

My car has one of these with the remote control deal that goes in front of the window crank. I got my build sheet and window sticker from PHS, so it came on the car apparently. I've never seen these before, though the specific ones on the car may be aftermarket. All of the GTOs I have seen have chrome mirrors, mine are plastic or at least appear to be. I have contemplated putting the chrome mirrors on because I think they look better when I do my body work, but if they are super rare or something I would keep them .

Anybody know anything about these?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

If it had the remote mirror option it will only have a single drivers side mirror as the did not make a passengers side to match the remote one. If they are plastic they were added all mirrors were chrome in 66'. I don't like not having a passengers side rear view but mine was optioned with the remote and if i switch i will have to drill the passenger door for a mirror.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I too, agree. No plastic mirrors in '66.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

actually wondering what the sport mirrors would look like on a 66' do you have any pics. Thought for a brief moment about doing them but i do want to keep The Tempest at least looking "right" even though its a mishmash of Pontiac parts throughout the years, now on a resto-mod it might work.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Is the remote drivers mirror a rare option? I've never seen one before my car. I'm probably going to go to a non-remote setup on both sides or go back to how it should've been with the one chrome drivers mirror.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

don't think its rare enough to effect value, and as you are resto modding it anyways its really up to you to decide what you want the finished product to look like. If i was not trying to keep the car "Original" in appearance i think i would have switched to a dual mirror set up for drivabilty as the rear view from the windshield has a lot of blind spots with the recessed rear glass. I also don't like that the mirror is so far forward on the door that the vent window is in front of it (probably because of window track clearance on the inner cable). For a resto mod i would think a later model sport mirror set would look sharp on a 66'-67' IMHO, but not so much on a stock looking car....:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The remote control (cable adjust) driver's side mirror is fairly common. My convertible has one, and several of the GTO's I used to own had one. I've seen a lot of them over the years. Not a big deal......I have no preference of the remote mirror over the standard mirror like my '65 has.....the standard ones are a little cleaner looking, IMO....but then, I'm the guy who HATES continental kits on '50's cars....


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Instg8ter said:


> actually wondering what the sport mirrors would look like on a 66' do you have any pics. Thought for a brief moment about doing them but i do want to keep The Tempest at least looking "right" even though its a mishmash of Pontiac parts throughout the years, now on a resto-mod it might work.


I'll take some decent ones for you when I am back in town.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> The remote control (cable adjust) driver's side mirror is fairly common. My convertible has one, and several of the GTO's I used to own had one. I've seen a lot of them over the years. Not a big deal......I have no preference of the remote mirror over the standard mirror like my '65 has.....the standard ones are a little cleaner looking, IMO....but then, I'm the guy who HATES continental kits on '50's cars....


I agree that the standard ones are better looking than what I have, the continental kits are the hard tire cover things, right? I hate those too.


----------

